# north African spices in denia



## Zelda247 (Jul 6, 2014)

hi

Do you know if its possible to buy these in denia?

thanks 
Zelda


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know about Denia, but pretty much every _mercado de abastos_ in Spain has a spice stall where they sell all the spices you've ever heard of and more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

Zelda, as you've probably discovered there are good markets in Denia. However, I've never specifically looked for North African spices as, knowing Mr Meetloaf's fondness for tagine, I raided Sainsburys before we left. Pots of harissa paste and various spices were tucked into spare corners in crates. Unfortunately, our possessions are in one country and we are in another, a situation which is likely to continue until at least December and probably well into January. All I have here is half a small pot of harissa paste. I too am on the hunt for North African spices. So if you find an answer to this question, can you post or pm me? We are not actually in Denia itself or I'd go down to the market and ask but it's our "day in town" once a week. And, I have to admit, the to-do list for that day has a habit of being abandoned as we detour down Lloreto and into the nearest tapas bar.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Harissa paste is really easy to make and all the ingredients are common in Spain. The dried chili peppers are called _guindillas_ here.



> 10-12 dried red chili peppers
> 3 cloves garlic, minced
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Wonderful! Thank you.


----------

